# دورة الاحتراف فى إدارة المشاريع



## م محمد عبدالعال (2 يوليو 2006)

دورة الاحتراف فى إدارة المشاريع Project Management Professional Preparatory Course
التقدم لاختبار شهادة "مدير مشروع محترف" Project Management Professional- PMP يتطلب الاستيفاء بمجموعة من الاشتراطات من بينها الحصول على دورة الاحتراف فى إدارة المشاريع. يمكن التعرف علي كافة الاشتراطات من موقع جمعية إدارة المشاريع يمكنك زيارة الموقع www.pmi.org

ما أهمية شهادة "مدير مشروع محترف"Project Management Professional - PMP

أيضاً يتميز برنامج الشهادة PMP certification المعتمد على دليل إدارة المشاريع (PMBOK Guide) يتميز بأنه معتمد وحاصل كذلك على شهادة الجودة العالميةISO 9001 & Q9001 levels .
هذه الشهادة أصبحت من الشهادات المتعارف عليها دوليا في أنحاء العالم.
شهادة "مدير مشروع محترف" تحظى باهتمام جميع الشركات والمكاتب الاستشارية والمقاولين ومدراء المشاريع الذين تتضمن مهام عملهم الإشراف وتنفيذ المشروعات
تحظى شهادة "مدير مشروع محترف" باهتمام جميع الشركات والأفراد المهتمين بالمشاريع فى كافة مجالاتها، إنشاءات، مبان، كهرباء، اتصالات، ميكانيكا،أعمال الصيانة، المشاريع الصناعية، الاستثمارية، تقنية المعلومات،... ومتابعتها خلال دورة المشروع ومراقبة المتطلبات الفنية والمالية للمشاريع بالقطاعين الخاص أو الحكومي
تأكيد المؤسسات على جدارة وكفاءة منسوبيها الذين تتضمن مهام عملهم الإشراف وتنفيذ المشروعات
مؤشر جيد لطمأنة العملاء على مستويات الخدمة المقدمة إليهم
 
عدد ساعات الدورة 
عدد الساعات المطلوبة لهذه الدورةContact Hours 35 ساعة

أهداف الدورة ​للتقدم لاختبار شهادة "مدير مشروع محترف" Project Management Professional- PMP يلزم الحصول على دورة الاحتراف فى إدارة المشاريع Project Management Professional Preparatory Course بغرض وضمان تمتع المشاركون بالدورة بالخلفية المهنية المطلوبة وذلك حسب المنهج المعتمد من قبل (جمعية إدارة المشاريع)، Project Management Institute, PMI
يتم من خلال هذه الدورة تغطية كل ما يتعلق بشهادة "مدير مشروع محترف" لمساعدة المشاركين على اجتياز اختبار شهادة "مدير مشروع محترف" PMP 
المادة المقدمة فى هذه الدورة تعتمد على الإصدار الثالث من دليل إدارة المشاريع ( الدليل المعرفي لإدارة المشاريع) PMBOK 2004, 3rd Edition وهو الصادر فى سبتمبر 2005 
ومن مميزات هذا الدليل:​
معتمد للتطبيق داخل الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
معتمد من الجمعية الأمريكية للمواصفات والقياسات (ANSI)
أيضاً برنامج الشهادة المعتمد على دليل إدارة المشاريع معتمد وحاصل على شهادة الجودة العالميةISO 9001 & Q9001 levels .
 لمن تقدم هذه الدورة ؟
دورة الاحتراف فى إدارة المشاريع Project Management Professional Preparatory Course 
أصبحت ضرورية لمسئولي ومدراء المشاريع، مساعدوهم، ورؤساء فرق العمل، ومدراء الإدارات الفنية والإدارات المساندة، ومهندسي التخصصات الفنية ذوي العلاقة بالمشاريع, سواء للتقدم للحصول على الشهادة أو الإطلاع على الفنيات والمنهجية الخاصة بإدارة المشاريع من خلال دليل لإدارة المشاريع ( الدليل المعرفي لإدارة المشاريع)، حاصل على شهادة الجودة العالميةISO 9001 & Q9001 levels .

محتوى الدورة:
مقدمة ومبادئ أساسية عن إدارة المشاريع
مقدمة عن جمعية إدارة المشاريع (Project Management Institute- PMI) 
مقدمة عن دليل إدارة المشاريع PMBOK 2004
إدارة نطاق عمل المشروع
إدارة تكامل المشروع
إدارة وقت المشروع
إدارة تكلفة المشروع
إدارة جودة المشروع
إدارة اتصالات المشروع
إدارة أخطار المشروع
إدارة الموارد البشرية
إدارة توريد مستلزمات المشروع

وجمعية إدارة المشاريع لها العديد من الفروع في معظم دول العالم ومنها مصر والمملكة العربية السعودية والإمارات العربية المتحدة:​
فرع الخليج العربي : www.pmi-agc.com
فرع شمال أفريقيا والشرق الوسط MENA – 7 شارع لبنان المهندسين – القاهرة
بريد الاليكتروني:  zeinabmena***********

للمزيد من المعلومات حول قيمة شهادة "مدير مشروع محترف" Project Management Professional – PMP
يمكنك زيارة الموقع http://asapm.org/asapmag/a_certvalue.asp​للمزيد من المعلومات حول شهادة "مدير مشروع محترف"Project Management Professional - PMP يمكنك زيارة الموقع: http://yourpmpexamhints.blogspot.com


----------



## alsoory (28 يوليو 2006)

بالفعل دوره مثل هذه الدوره يحتاجها كل مهندس او اداري


----------



## عبدالوهاب2006 (3 أغسطس 2006)

يااخواني اريد ان ادخل هذى الدورة فىاسرع وقت وهل من يدلونى على مكان الجمعية فى السعودية واين موقعها او الهاتف 
ولكم جزيل الشكر اخوكم فى الله عبد الوهاب


----------



## م محمد عبدالعال (5 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جمعية إدارة المشاريع لها العديد من الفروع في معظم دول العالم ومنها مصر والمملكة العربية السعودية والإمارات العربية المتحدة:

فرع الخليج العربي يقع بالمنطقة الشرقية : www.pmi-agc.com 
بريد الاليكتروني : ​
salim.bhuria*aramco.com 
 
كما يمكنكم الاتصال بالأخوة / مهندس حاتم شعبان هاتف 4431045 - 0554554743
وكذلك المهندس محمد حلاوة هاتف 4787440 - 0507476160 وهما من االمتخصصين فى هذه الدورات ومقيمين بالرياض
كما يمكنكم الاتصال بالخليج للتدريب المهندس / مناف الاحدب 0504624525 وكذلك المهندس نائل مطر هاتف 05404628696 وهما بمدينة جدة 
كما يمكنكم الاتصال بى هاتف 0506379730 للمزيد من المعلومات
وبالتوفيق


----------



## عبدالوهاب2006 (5 أغسطس 2006)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررااااااااالكم على تواصلكم معي ياحلى ملتقى


----------



## دعيج (5 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك ....


----------



## م محمد عبدالعال (9 أغسطس 2006)

*دورة للتأهيل لاختبار Pmp*

الاخوة الكرام
هناك دورة جديدة للتأهيل لاختبار Pmp يقيمها الخليج للتدريب بمدينة جدة
تبدأ السبت 18 رجب
بالتوفيق


----------



## عبدالوهاب2006 (9 أغسطس 2006)

ومتى بتوصل الدورة فى الرياض


----------



## نوره بنت محمد (14 أغسطس 2006)

يعطيك العافيه يااخووووووي........ وجزاك الله خير وكثر من امثالك


----------



## م محمد عبدالعال (15 أغسطس 2006)

*دورة الاحتراف فى إدارة المشاريع واختبار شهادة مدير مشروع محترف Pmp*

الإخوة الكرام
اهتمامكم بموضوع[MARK="FFFF00"] دورة الاحتراف فى إدارة المشاريع [/MARK]واختبار شهادة مدير مشروع محترف هى محل تقدير واحترام و الوصلة التالية توفر مجموعات مفيدة من الأسئلة والأجوبةالمتعلقة باختبار PMP .
الأسئلة فى مجملها شبيهة بتلك الموجودة بالاختبار بحيث يمكن ان نعتبرها
Mock Exam Questions 
علما بأنها بدون مقابل " بالمجان" ​ 
http://www.pmconnection.com/modules.php?name=Web_Links&l_op=viewlink&cid=9
يسعدني ان أخبركم بتاريخ ومكان انعقاد اى دورة متى علمت عنها حتى تعم الفائدة علما بان هناك العديد من مراكز التدريب المتميزة فى المملكة و الإمارات العربية ومصر. 
وجزيل الشكر على دعواتكم الطيبة 
وبالتوفيق​


----------



## مهندسة انشائية (16 أغسطس 2006)

كيف يمكن الاستعداد لدخول هذا الامتحان أقصد أين المناهج مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## العجمي (16 أغسطس 2006)

هل هناك مركز أو مكتب يمكننا المراجعة من خلاله للحصول على هذا الكورس في البحرين ؟


----------



## MLM_MOAZIN (17 أغسطس 2006)

يوجد دورات دائمة و بشكل دوري لـ PMP عند شركة الخليج للتدريب و التعليم، يمكن الاتصال على الأرقام التالية للاستعلام عن المواعيد:
- الرياض: 4160123/400
- جدة: 6642277
- الخبر: 8588882


----------



## م محمد عبدالعال (19 أغسطس 2006)

*شهادة مدير مشروع محترف Project Management Professional PMP*



مهندسة انشائية قال:


> كيف يمكن الاستعداد لدخول هذا الامتحان أقصد أين المناهج مع جزيل الشكر


كافة المعلومات الخاصة بالشهادة موجودة بموقع الجمعية [MARK="FFFF00"]WWW.PMI.ORG[/MARK]

ومن المعروف أن 
أسئلة امتحان شهادة مدير مشروع محترف تعتمد منهجية الدليل المعرفي لإدارة المشروعات، الإصدار الثالث PMBOK2004 
​ويمتاز هذا الدليل بأنه معتمد للتطبيق داخل الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية و معتمد كذلك من الجمعية الأمريكية للمواصفات والقياسات (ANSI) الأمر الذي يكسبه قيمة عالية فى عالم إدارة المشاريع الأمر الذى يفسر لماذا تهتم العديد من المؤسسات والأفراد المهتمين بإدارة المشروعات وأعمال المقاولات بشهادة " مدير مشروع محترف" PMP Certificate  ويطبقون هذه المنهجية حرصا على تعظيم فرص نجاح المشاريع، وحرصا كذلك على الاستثمارات الضخمة التى يتم ضخها سنويا لتخطيط وتنفيذ المشاريع
الدليل يتمتع بعدة إضافات عن الإصدار السابق كلها تأتى لدعم مهنة وصناعة إدارة المشاريع، كما أنه تم طبعه لعدة لغات منها اللغة العربية الأمر الذى يعد بحق فرصة إضافية للاستفادة من هذا الدليل.

ويُعد من أهم ملامح هذه منهجية هذا الدليل تقسيم المشروع أي مشروع إلى خمس (5) مراحل رئيسية تعرف كالتالي:
1. مجموعة العمليات لبدء المشروع
2. عمليات التخطيط
3. عمليات تنفيذ المشروع
4. عمليات المتابعة والمراقبة
5. أخيراً عمليات الانتهاء من المشروع​كما تعتمد هذه المنهجية كذلك على 9 مجالات للمعرفة وهي إدارة تكامل عمليات المشروع، إدارة الغرض من المشروع، إدارة وقت المشروع، إدارة تكاليف المشروع، إدارة جودة المشروع، إدارة الموارد البشرية للمشروع، إدارة اتصالات المشروع، إدارة مخاطر المشروع، إدارة التوريد للمشروع. 
هذا فضلا عن مجموعة من الاختصارات الشائعة والتعريفات الهامة التى تستخدم يوميا لإدارة المشاريع 
هناك العديد من المواقع التى توفر اسئلة واجوبة بالمجان وهى مفيدة للتحضير للاختبار 
يمكنكم زيارة 
http://yourpmpexamhints.blogspot.com
http://pmpcourse.blogspot.com

كذلك يمكن التعرف على أهمية هذه الشهادة PMP للقائمين على إدارة المشاريع، وكذلك دورها وأهميتها لدعم أداء وسمعة المؤسسات فى سوق العمل بالإضافة الى دور هذه الشهادة فى كسب ثقة العميل،من خلال زيارة الموقع
http://asapm.org/asapmag/a_certvalue.asp​وبالتوفيق


----------



## medo222 (27 أغسطس 2006)

هل يمكن تضمين المنتدى هذه الدورة طالما أنها مجانية


----------



## أنور ميلآد الكيلآن (4 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على هده المعلومات ---


----------



## العزيز بالله (29 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخ محمد
أنا لم أكن أعلم ما تشير إليه كلمة Pmp أساسا


----------



## م محمد عبدالعال (30 سبتمبر 2006)

وعليكم السلام
هناك العديد من المواقع والموضوعات المفيدة فى هذا المجال


----------



## م محمد عبدالعال (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*دورات جديدة للاحتراف فى إدارة المشاريع واختبار شهادة مدير مشروع محترف Pmp*

الأخوة الكرام

هناك مجموعة من الدورات الجديدة خاصة بالاحتراف فى إدارة المشاريع واختبار شهادة مدير مشروع محترف Pmp باعتماد منهجية الدليل المعرفي لإدارة المشروعات، الإصدار الثالث PMBOK2004
هذه الدورات ستكون* بالرياض وجدة *وستبدأ بمشيئة الله عقب عيد الفطر المبارك
أعاده الله عليكم بالخير والبركات

يمكن التعرف على أهمية هذه الشهادة PMP بالنسبة للقائمين على إدارة المشاريع، وكذلك دورها وأهميتها لدعم أداء وسمعة المؤسسات العاملة فى إدارة المشاريع،بالإضافة الى دور هذه الشهادة فى كسب ثقة العميل،من خلال زيارة الموقع
http://asapm.org/asapmag/a_certvalue.asp
http://yourpmpexamhints.blogspot.com
http://pmpcourse.blogspot.com
وبالتوفيق


----------



## م محمد عبدالعال (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*مجموعة دورات جديدة عن الاحتراف فى إدارة المشاريع واختبار شهادة Pmp*

الأخوة الكرام

هناك مجموعة من الدورات الجديدة خاصة بالاحتراف فى إدارة المشاريع واختبار شهادة مدير مشروع محترف Pmp باعتماد منهجية الدليل المعرفي لإدارة المشروعات، الإصدار الثالث PMBOK2004هذه الدورات ستكون بالرياض وجدة وستبدأ بمشيئة الله عقب عيد الفطر المبارك
أعاده الله عليكم بالخير والبركات

يمكن التعرف على أهمية هذه الشهادة PMP بالنسبة للقائمين على إدارة المشاريع، وكذلك دورها وأهميتها لدعم أداء وسمعة المؤسسات العاملة فى إدارة المشاريع،بالإضافة الى دور هذه الشهادة فى كسب ثقة العميل،من خلال زيارة الموقع
http://asapm.org/asapmag/a_certvalue.asp
http://yourpmpexamhints.blogspot.com
http://pmpcourse.blogspot.com
وبالتوفيق


----------



## م محمد عبدالعال (9 أكتوبر 2006)

*دورة للتأهيل لاختبار Pmp بمدينة الخبر*

الاخوة الكرام
هذا الاعلان عن دورة جديدة للراغبين فى الحصول على شهادة PMP وستقام بمدينة الخبر
علما بأن هناك مجموعة من الدورات الجديدة خاصة بالاحتراف فى إدارة المشاريع واختبار شهادة مدير مشروع محترف Pmp وباعتماد منهجية الدليل المعرفي لإدارة المشروعات، الإصدار الثالث PMBOK2004
وهذه الدورات ستكون بالرياض وجدة وستبدأ بمشيئة الله عقب عيد الفطر المبارك
أعاده الله عليكم بالخير والبركات


The Project Management Institute - Arabian Gulf Chapter will be conducting a 5-day seminar on Project Management Professional (PMP) Certification. This seminar is scheduled on 11th – 15th November 2006, at the Le Gulf Meridien Hotel, Al-Khobar, K.S.A.

The 5-day seminar will enable participants to earn the 35-Contact Hours and meet the PMI Education Requirement for the PMP Exam. The seminar is based on the 3rd Edition of the PMBOK.

The objectives of this seminar are to help participants to: Understand the PMP Certification requirements, prepare for its Certification Exam; and learn the skills, concepts, techniques and tools that will help participants to successfully manage their projects. 

In addition to the training manuals, each participant will be provided with a copy of the PMBOK 3rd Edition (paper back) and a copy of the Q&As for PMBOK Guide 3rd Edition. Note: The Q&A is only a complimentary copy for additional reference and is not a part of the course material to be covered by the Instructor.

For additional information on the seminar, please see attached Flyer.

REGISTRATION:
To REGISTER, please fill up the attached Registration Form and send it to the Chapter at e-mail: pmi-agc*aramco.com.sa, or fax to (966-3) 873-5020.

Deadline for registration is: 5th of November 2006. 

Please note that PMI-AGC is not responsible for the participants’ hotel accommodation. Nevertheless, we would like to inform you that a competitive rate will be offered to PMI-AGC course attendees should they elect to book a room in the hotel where the course will be held. Le Gulf Meridien Hotel, Al-Khobar contact number is (+966 3 896 9000).

For further information about the course you may contact Mahdi Madani, PMI-AGC Deputy Director for Certification & Education at tel: (+966 3) 874-7197 or at e-mail: mahdi.madani*aramco.com; or the PMI-AGC Secretariat on (03) 874-7020, or by email to the Chapter.
Note: Due to seating limitation, the Chapter shall have the right to stop accepting registrations in the event the maximum number of attendees is met prior to the specified deadline.

Best regards,


Khalid M. Al-Salouli
Director Certification & Education
PMI-Arabian Gulf Chapter [/LEFT]


----------



## م محمد عبدالعال (22 أكتوبر 2006)

*دورة الاحتراف فى إدارة المشاريع واختبار شهادة مدير مشروع محترف Pmp*

الاخوة الكرام

جمعية إدارة المشاريع فرع الخليج العربي ستعقد دورة الاحتراف فى إدارة المشاريع واختبار شهادة مدير مشروع محترف Pmp بمدينة جدة و دورة اخرى بمدينة الرياض فى منتصف نوفمبر اى عقب عيد الفطر المبارك
وبالتوفيق


----------



## mos (23 أكتوبر 2006)

*Low Fees*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
الدورة بالرياض ستكون مخفضة الرسوم وهذه فرصة هامة يجب استغلالها..
مع تحياتى


----------



## م محمد عبدالعال (29 أكتوبر 2006)

*PMP Certification Preparation 25-12-2006 Riyadh*

Project Management Institute - Arabian Gulf Chapter (PMI-AGC) will be conducting a Project Management Professional (PMP) Certification Preparation ‘Low-fee Seminar’, consisting of 10 evening sessions . The seminar is scheduled for the period November 25 to December 05 2006; (Friday, December 1st is off)


25 November to 05 December Timing : 5:30PM until 10:00 PM 

Venue: Olaya Holiday Inn, Riyadh – Kingdom of Saudi Arabia. The seminar is based on the 3rd edition of the PMBOK.

The objectives of these sessions are to help participants to: understand the PMP Certification requirements, prepare for the Certification Exam; and learn the skills, concepts, techniques and tools that will enable participants to successfully manage their projects. This seminar will allow the participant to earn the 35-Contact Hours required for the PMP Exam. For additional information on the course, please see attached Course Outline. 

The training will be conducted by Volunteer PMP’s instead of a professional instructor. These volunteers will share their valuable experience and knowledge in their areas of expertise while covering the PMBOK material.

In addition to the training manuals, each participant will be provided with a copy of the PMBOK 3rd Edition (paper back) and a copy of the Q&As for PMBOK Guide 3rd Edition. Note: The Q&A is only a complimentary copy for additional reference; it is not related to the conduct of the course by the Instructors. 

The seminars cost will be SAR 1,450 for PMI Members and SAR 1,950 for Non-Members. 

REGISTRATION: 

To REGISTER, please fill up the attached Registration Form and send it to Mr. Mohammad Seif email : mseif*stc.com.sa / pmi-agc*aramco.com.sa 

Deadline for registration : 18 November, 2006.

For further information Please contact 
Hatem Shabaan, PMP, PMI-AGC Deputy Director for C&E Low Fee Training programs at tel: (+966) 1-443-1045, or at e-mail: hshabaan*stc.com.sa. 
Mahdi Madani, PMI-AGC Deputy Director for Certification & Education at tel: (+966 3) 874-7197, or at e-mail: mahdi.madani*aramco.com. 
PMI-AGC Secretariat on (+966 3) 874-7020 or by email to the Chapter.


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (1 نوفمبر 2006)

هل ممكن الحصول على دورة مع كامل التكاليف ( الدورة -الكتب - الاختبار... وغيره)؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م.احمدصالح (1 نوفمبر 2006)

المهندس المدني هو أفضل مدير مشروع بمجرد ان يمارس الادارة التي درسها في المرحلة الثالثة من الكلية اي يتحول مادرسه في ادارة المشاريع الهندسية الى جانب عملي وبذلك سيصبح اداري رائع والتجربة افضل برهان 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## م محمد عبدالعال (2 نوفمبر 2006)

هل ممكن الحصول على دورة مع كامل التكاليف ( الدورة -الكتب - الاختبار... وغيره)؟؟؟؟؟
رسوم الدورة تشمل المذكرات وكتاب PMBOK 3rd Edition وكتاب PMI Q&A 3rd Edition 
رسوم الاختبار محددة سلفا ويمكن لمدرب الدورة المساعدة فى توضيح الاجراءات وهى موجودة ww.pmi.org 
اما اذا كان المطلوب تحدي رسوم الدورة بحيث تشمل كل هذا فهذا طبعا ممكن والعديد من المؤسسات ترغب فيه ليتفرغ الموظف للمذاكرة
اذا اردت المزيد من المعلومات يرجى الاتصال
هناك دورة بالرياض بعد اسبوعين واخري بجدة بعد 4 اسابيع
وبالتوفيق


----------



## hamoudeh_007 (17 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراااااااااااااً


----------



## MLM_MOAZIN (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*الدورات مفيدة و لكن...*

الدورات المنخفضة التكاليف Low-Fee Seminar و التي يعقدها القسم العربي Arabian Gulf Chapter معقولة و مقبولة و شخصياً حضرت إحداها في جدة منذ عشرة أشهر تقريباً و لكن يؤخذ عليها و بصراحة التالي:

-التغيير اليومي للمدربين "و هذا أهم سبب" مع تنوع و اختلاف أسلوب المدربين المشاركين في التدريب. حيث يتعاقب على التدريب يومياً أساتذة متعاونون "متبرعون" لإلقاء المحاضرات و طبعاً تختلف قوة بعضهم و كفاءتهم و بشكل متباين بين الممتاز و بين الغير جيد تماماً. حتى أن أحدهم كان لا يجيد اللغة الانجليزية.
-كثافة المعلومة و سرعة إيقاع التدريب.
-كثافة عدد الحضور (حيث يمكن أن يصل إلى أكثر من ثلاثين) و من هنا تتضخم مشاكل عدم التجانس بين الخبرات و الأعمار مع هذا العدد الكبير.
-التركيز الكبير على الامتحان على حساب التركيز على مهارات إدارة المشاريع.
-الشكل العام للدورة ظهر و كأن الدورة هي دورة مراجعة لدورة سابقة للتجهيز للامتحان و ذلك بسبب سرعة الإيقاع و كثافة المعلومة المطروحة المتعلقة بالامتحان.

أقول كخلاصة: هذه الدورات "المنخفضة التكاليف Low-Fee Seminar " و مع احترامي لها و للقائمين عليها تصلح فقط للمراجعة السريعة و المكثفة للشخص الراغب بدخول الامتحان بعد أن يكون قد حضر أكثر من دورة في هذا المجال.
نصيحتي للإخوة و الأخوات الراغبين بخوض هذا المجال:
أولاً- حضور دورات أو قراءة كتب عن علم الإدارة بشكل عام. 
ثانياً- حضور دورات أو قراءة كتب عن مبادئ و أساسيات إدارة المشاريع Project Management Fundamentals.
ثالثاً- حضور دورات لدى مراكز معتمدة و متخصصة للتدريب في هذا المجال مع عدم التركيز أولاً على الامتحان.
رابعاً- تعلم و ممارسة أحد برامج إدارة المشاريع “Microsoft Project” مثلاً.
خامساً- للراغبين بخوض الامتحان: يجب التحضير المكثف و المركز و قراءة أكثر من مرجع و التدرب على الامتحان من عدة مصادر.​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (19 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ المهندس محمد عبد العال

اشكر لك افادتك المميزة لنا


فمثل تلك الدورات
اكثر من هامة في ادارة المشروعات

سلمت وسلمت يداك


----------



## ingénieur_tunisien (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*نبيل من تونس*

اهلا بالاصدقاء انا نبيل اقيم في تونس وارغب في الاشتراك في الدروس واجتياز الامتحان فكيف اعمل انصحوني يا اخوان


----------



## mos (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*أبدأ*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
نزل كتاب pmbok 2004
ثم أرسل لى بريدك الأليكترونى لأرسل لك كتاب ريتا وعنوانى siam902على ا ل ي ا هـ و
وبالتوفيق..


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (22 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يجزاك بالخير اخي الكريم محمد ولكن كيف يتسنى لغير السعوديين والاماراتيين الدخول في مثل هذه الدوره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟.


----------



## mos (22 نوفمبر 2006)

أخى الكريم أين محل أقامتك 
مع التحية


----------



## ingénieur_tunisien (23 نوفمبر 2006)

انا اقيم في تونس
اطلب منك من كل لطف من ان ترسل لي كتب خاصة بالموضوع على
nabil2007*forislam.com


----------



## احمد مضر (22 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام على الأخوة الزملاء , اما بعد فانني ابحث عن وسيلة للاتصال بمعهد Pmi فرع دولة الامارات و ارجو المساعدة ممن لديه اسم الموقع او ارقام الهاتف الخاصة بالمعهد و لكم من احمد مضر جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد مضر (22 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ محمد عبد العال انا ابحث عن معاهد او جامعات تهتم بهذا الموضوع ضمن دولة الامارات , فأرجو مساعدتي في هذا الموضوع و لكم من احمد مضر جزيل الشكر


----------



## م محمد عبدالعال (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*معاهد او جامعات تهتم بهذا الموضوع ضمن دولة الامارات*

الأخ / احمد مضر
ليس لدي اى معلومات عت معاهد او جامعات تهتم بهذا الموضوع ضمن دولة الامارات ولكن حاول البحث من خلال Google
وبالتوفيق


----------



## Mr. Data (1 فبراير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور يا باش مهندس


----------



## المهندس ت (6 فبراير 2007)

*دورات منتظمة في إدارة المشاريع*

اتبع الرابط للتفاصيل:

http://www.sactr.net/pmp/

اطلع على الرابط الخاص بالآراء والتعليقات


----------



## abu_haneen (12 فبراير 2007)

لكم الف شكر هلي هذي الساهمات القيمه


----------



## صانع النجاح (27 فبراير 2007)

الله يجزاكم خير

معلومات ممتازة جدا

اتمنى يكون فيه اسماء المدربين المتمييزين في pmp عشان تعم الفائدة

بالنسبة لي ..
في الرياض نعرف أن المدرب المتميز هو تركي التركي ودوراته عادة للشركات الكبرى
ونادرا ما تقدر تحصل على مقعد في دوراته


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (15 مارس 2009)

الموضوع مهم للغاية جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رمزي2009 (20 يوليو 2009)

ممكن معلومات عن المركز في مصر او رقم التلفون لو سمحتو والعنوان


----------



## حسام قسام (27 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير على المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## sh_agami (18 أكتوبر 2009)

لأول مرة بمصر يقدم برنامج متكامل للتأهيل لإدارة المشروعات عن طريق برنامج تأهيل لشهادة PMP وفقا للاصدار الرابع و بناء ً على منهج PMBOK PMI الخاص بشركة PMI مع محاضر دولي معتمد و حاصل على الشهادة الاصدار الرابع و له خبرة كبيرة في الاستشارات داخل و خارج مصر
بالاضافة الى تأهيل للأداة الآلية الخاصة به و هو برنامج بريمافيرا الاصدار السادس P6 Primavera

مدة الدبلومة 65 ساعة

مدعمة بنسبة 50 % ضمن فعاليات البرنامج الدولي للتدريب المدعم 

مكان التدريب شركة سمارتك للتدريب و الاستشارات
47
ش الاسكندر الاكبر الازاريطة امام مجمع الكليات النظرية
الاسكندرية - ج م ع
ت 002034875126
موبيل
0020127811948
0020121380109
التسجيل عن طريق الميل
[email protected]
تبدأ المنحة شهر نوفمبر2009-شهر ديسمبر 2009 
و الحجز بأولوية التسجيل


----------

